# help please, im new



## keeton (Mar 1, 2009)

hey guys, bought a 10l tank the other day and have been running it with all the the treatments, so tomorrow im going to look at getting some fish.
can you tell me what fish and how many i can have

cheers


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

You have to let the tank cycle first! You need to do A TON more research before you think about getting fish yet! The only fish I would reccomend for a tank that small is a betta.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hello Keeton and welcome.
would you be able to list the treatments you have added to your tank ?
there are a couple of options you have for a 10glln,but it will
depend on if you have cycled first,if you have,how did you do it,
if you have not,how would you like to do it.


----------



## keeton (Mar 1, 2009)

thanks for the replys
i've added aqua plus tap water conditioner and nutrafin for ammonia and nitrite to the 10 litres of water (the recommend amount) and i've ran it with the filter for 48 hours.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

ok,well i recognise the first one,but don't quite get the second.
(but then somtimes i don't get most things lol )
you need to cycle the tank,to get benifical bacteria into the filter,
would you like to do this with fish or with out ?
hmm i forgot to ask, are you new to fish keeping, ?


----------



## keeton (Mar 1, 2009)

how do i cycle the tank?
with if its possible, what fish stay relatively small?

cheers


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

Oh, I thought you said 10 liter, not 10 gallon. If its a 10g there are a bunch of options!


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hi
http://www.fishforum.com/freshwater-aquariums/aquarium-cycle-252/http://faq.thekrib.com/begin-cycling.html
thi s will help you.
once your cycle is finished,you could have perhaps a Betta,or cherry shrimp
with a few neon tetras they don't grow big.Endlers.
someone else i 'm hoping will pop in on your thread and offer some suggestions
on the variety of fish.
what substrate,heating,filter do you have ?


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

oh, you did. Ten liters is 2.64 gallons. you could put in 2 male guppies, OR a betta, or some ghost shrimp, or maybe a platy. Do you have a heater and filter? You will need both of these. 
Here is a nice article on fishless cycling

Fishless Cycling - Article at The Age of Aquariums - Tropical Fish


----------



## keeton (Mar 1, 2009)

i have a filter, do i need a heater?


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hi
yes i would say to get a heater,there are many on the market,
not sure if there are any reccomendations in the equipment section,
i personally use visi therm,and i have found them to work well.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

The Marineland stealth visitherm is a good brand.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

not if you want shrimp, but anything else, yup. They have some really cheep ones at walmart that work pretty well!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Why do they not work for shrimp?


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

They do! I was just saying you don't need a heater for shrimp!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh, ok. I misunderstood. lol Sorry.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

A couple of other options for a 10 liter tank:
-1 dwarf puffer (cool little guys, but they need live and frozen foods so be prepared for that)
-1 badis badis (dwarf chameleon fish - harder to find but very cool. Also needs frozen and live foods)
-1 sparkling gourami
-1 male and 2 female Endler's livebearers (like smaller versions of guppies. The males are gorgeous. Be prepared to sell some babies back to the fish store)

You definitely want to get the tank cycled before you add any sort of creature to it. I strongly recommend researching the aquarium cycle and purchasing a good liquid test kit like the API Freshwater Master Test Kit (cheaper online than in stores by a longshot).


----------

